# Rusty Cooley RC7X (import 7-string) with OFR!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?



## sevenstringj (May 26, 2009)

Check this out: NEW DEAN RUSTY COOLEY 7 STRING METALLIC BLACK GUITAR - eBay (item 290320080454 end time Jun-05-09 13:28:51 PDT) 

The description says LFR, but the pics say otherwise! I'd ask the seller about it myself, but I'm all 7'd out. Hence the public service announcement.


----------



## XxXPete (May 26, 2009)

Yep..I heard that they opted for the OFR...Thats cool!


----------



## JPMDan (May 26, 2009)

I still hate the way the neck pickup is cock eyed and the way the lower horn is. Hasn't he heard of the Black Outs yet? LOL


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 26, 2009)

That right there is mah baby.

Aside from the volume control knob.

And possibly the pickups.

But other than that, its my dream off-the-shelf 7-string.

Apart from a Universe.

Ok, its my dream off-the-shelf sub £1k 7-string.

I'll shut up now.


----------



## possumkiller (May 26, 2009)

i havent seen a dean that isnt hideous


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 26, 2009)

To be honest I wouldn't buy one.

But biases aside it's significantly cheaper and doesn't have a graphic on it.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 26, 2009)

me want!


----------



## Cancer (May 26, 2009)

If this really has an OFR, the Universe is DEAD, and god help the Loomis if they ever decide to make it neckthru (hey a guy can dream, right)...

Makes sense if you ask me, after all, it's not like Cooley is going to play it...


----------



## sevenstringj (May 26, 2009)

Cancer said:


> If this really has an OFR, the Universe is DEAD



Nah, there's always a market for overpriced guitars. 

It'd be interesting to play the RC7 and RC7X side-by-side. If the RC7X feels and plays well and is well-constructed, then as far as I'm concerned the USA one is obsolete.

OFR + normal finish and less inlays >>>>>>>> LFR + loud graphics and inlays + $2000 extra.


----------



## MTech (May 26, 2009)

They're exactly the same spec wise it's just one is handbuilt. Checked it out at NAMM and it's really nice, didn't care for the 6 string one though.


----------



## Dusty201087 (May 26, 2009)

Woah, if this does indeed have an OFR then I may just have to pick one up and swap out those EMG's for some BKP's


----------



## silentrage (May 26, 2009)

How do you pick near the bridge with a OFR though, doesn' it pock you in the palm? 

That lower horn doesn't look bad from afar, it's close up that it looks hideous.


----------



## XxXPete (May 27, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Nah, there's always a market for overpriced guitars.
> 
> It'd be interesting to play the RC7 and RC7X side-by-side. If the RC7X feels and plays well and is well-constructed, then as far as I'm concerned the USA one is obsolete.
> 
> OFR + normal finish and less inlays >>>>>>>> LFR + loud graphics and inlays + $2000 extra.


 I played both side by side at namm..Honestly..I like the rc 7 x better.I DO NOT like the 'graphic finish" on the rc7..The necks felt exactly the same..And its like what $12-1500 less??


----------



## poopyalligator (May 27, 2009)

"hi my name is rusty cooley, I got dean to make me a signature guitar because ibanez wouldnt. So that is why I was going to use this video to trash them even though they were kind enough to make me custom guitars and everything. So i am pretty much taking all of the features ibanez made for me in my lacs guitars and have somebody else do them for me so I can turn a profit and get free guitars at the same time"

That is not what he actually said, but it is what he implied by making that video. Seriously why would he do that video in front of a large ibanez poster?


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 27, 2009)

I'm listening to ASP right now and it just struck me how much Chris sounds like Rusty when I watched that.

That guitar is a fucking deal. Isn't that cheaper than a Loomis?


----------



## vigil785 (May 27, 2009)

I was waiting to see what the black one looked like. Im going to get one of these. The picture of the white one on dean's website has an LFR on it. I wonder why they changed their minds. For everyone that said they hate the graphics on the RC7, it says on their website they offer it in black, white, red, silver and can do other solid colors upon request.


----------



## Yoshi (May 27, 2009)

It's called a Floyd 1000 series if I'm not mistaken. A notch below the OFR. And that doesn't look like ebony, looks like rosewood to me. Either way its pretty bleh.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 27, 2009)

poopyalligator said:


> "hi my name is rusty cooley, I got dean to make me a signature guitar because ibanez wouldnt. So that is why I was going to use this video to trash them even though they were kind enough to make me custom guitars and everything. So i am pretty much taking all of the features ibanez made for me in my lacs guitars and have somebody else do them for me so I can turn a profit and get free guitars at the same time"
> 
> That is not what he actually said, but it is what he implied by making that video. Seriously why would he do that video in front of a large ibanez poster?




"hi my name is poopyalligator, I'm an Ibbyholic. So that is why I'm hijacking a thread on Rusty Cooley's new Dean sig, blowing an innocent video of him touting the significant improvements in the new design way out of proportion, because I just can't stand that such an amazingly awesome guitarist would abandon my favorite guitar company. How dare he want to make money and provide his fans with his high-performance guitars. It's so much more productive to just drool over his LACS."


----------



## MTech (May 27, 2009)

vigil785 said:


> For everyone that said they hate the graphics on the RC7, it says on their website they offer it in black, white, red, silver and can do other solid colors upon request.


Where are you seeing this cause on the site all it says is 


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alder Top / Body[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 25.5&#8221; Scale[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Rusty Cooley Spec. Bolt-on Maple Neck[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Ebony Fingerboard[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Custom Graphic Inlays[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Grover Tuners[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Black Hardware[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Floyd Rose Lic. 7-String Trem. Bridge[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] EMG 707 Pickups[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Hardshell Case Included[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Finishes:
Metallic White, Metallic Black"
RC7X

[/FONT]


wannabguitarist said:


> I'm listening to ASP right now and it just struck me how much Chris sounds like Rusty when I watched that.
> 
> That guitar is a fucking deal. Isn't that cheaper than a Loomis?



I know right?? Rusty even commented of all the people out there trying to play his stuff Chris is the only one to really pick up his style. It just blows me away because Chris is so young and only has been playing guitar a few years.
The Loomis is $999


Yoshi said:


> It's called a Floyd 1000 series if I'm not mistaken. A notch below the OFR.


That's what Jackson, ESP etc are all using now.. Supposedly the number varies with the color. I'm not sure if it's same/better/worse than the OFR. Some companies/luthiers have stated it's made better than the OFR, and I've even been told the metal is supposedly even harder than on the OFR.


----------



## gunshow86de (May 27, 2009)

I really like it!

Alder body, ebony board, EMG's, OFR and a case for $1,000?

Love it or hate it, that's still one of the best deals on a production seven going right now.


----------



## poopyalligator (May 27, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> "hi my name is poopyalligator, I'm an Ibbyholic. So that is why I'm hijacking a thread on Rusty Cooley's new Dean sig, blowing an innocent video of him touting the significant improvements in the new design way out of proportion, because I just can't stand that such an amazingly awesome guitarist would abandon my favorite guitar company. How dare he want to make money and provide his fans with his high-performance guitars. It's so much more productive to just drool over his LACS."



You are right I did kind of blow that out of proportion. I actually didnt want to make fun of the guitar itself, I actually think they are ok guitars. It was much more about the asininity of Rusty Cooley and his attacks towards somebody who treated him well for many years. Kind of a dick thing to do to somebody who has provided many guitars to him with the specs he wanted. Sorry if i offended anybody with this. I am sure it is an awesome guitar, and whoever buys one will be happy with it.


----------



## vigil785 (May 27, 2009)

MTech said:


> Where are you seeing this cause on the site all it says is
> 
> 
> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alder Top / Body[/FONT]
> ...


 

I was talking about the RC7, not the RC7X.

Chris actually takes lessons from Rusty.


----------



## Harry (May 27, 2009)

I don't mind this particular example, not bad.


----------



## MTech (May 27, 2009)

vigil785 said:


> I was talking about the RC7, not the RC7X.
> 
> Chris actually takes lessons from Rusty.



Ah... confusing since this thread is about the RC7X, not the $2699 RC7-USA

and I know he did, he flew out to Rusty's for awhile to study...Rusty told Chris that himself.


----------



## XxXPete (May 27, 2009)

MTech said:


> Ah... confusing since this thread is about the RC7X, not the $2699 RC7-USA
> 
> and I know he did, he flew out to Rusty's for awhile to study...Rusty told Chris that himself.


 Storey is afriend of mine,...and Ive jammed with him on many occasion here in las vegas..he is 'for real"!!


----------



## MTech (May 27, 2009)

XxXPete said:


> Storey is afriend of mine,...and Ive jammed with him on many occasion here in las vegas..he is 'for real"!!


No doubt. Not sure if you were around when we were runnin around NAMM this year it was pretty funny cause he was wearing Rusty's badge and people who had no clue what Rusty looked like were all  and trying to get him to play their gear


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 27, 2009)

I played the one with all the geiger-esque paintings on it, you know, the really expensive one, and, I actually have to say, it's a stupidly amazing playing guitar, seriously impressive stuff, it really is. Even though the dean headstock is a thing of horror and should be burnt, I'd still consider picking one up. The neck is amazing.


----------



## vigil785 (May 27, 2009)

MTech said:


> Ah... confusing since this thread is about the RC7X, not the $2699 RC7-USA


 
Sorry, I didnt mean to confuse you. I figured I was being clear when I mentioned the graphics on the RC7. Because the RC7X doesnt have any graphics.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 27, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I played the one with all the geiger-esque paintings on it, you know, the really expensive one, and, I actually have to say, it's a stupidly amazing playing guitar, seriously impressive stuff, it really is. Even though the dean headstock is a thing of horror and should be burnt, I'd still consider picking one up. The neck is amazing.



Stop it! I'm GASsing enough as it is without hearing even further anecdotes from quality players telling me how good it is 

I can do without the Xenocide gfx but if in all other departments this is the same guitar sans that little touch (as it appears to be) then thats what I wanted to hear.


----------



## drmosh (May 27, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> I really like it!
> 
> Alder body, ebony board, EMG's, OFR and a case for $1,000?
> 
> Love it or hate it, that's still one of the best deals on a production seven going right now.



except over here in Europe where it's 1200 Euros, so almost $1700


----------



## XxXPete (May 27, 2009)

MTech said:


> No doubt. Not sure if you were around when we were runnin around NAMM this year it was pretty funny cause he was wearing Rusty's badge and people who had no clue what Rusty looked like were all  and trying to get him to play their gear


yeah..I know..I was there for that..Funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## damigu (May 27, 2009)

that looks *WAY* better with the simplified inlay and without the graphics.
(though now the inlay kind of looks like the muslim star+crescent)

i still don't like the EMG 707's, though.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 27, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Stop it! I'm GASsing enough as it is without hearing even further anecdotes from quality players telling me how good it is
> 
> I can do without the Xenocide gfx but if in all other departments this is the same guitar sans that little touch (as it appears to be) then thats what I wanted to hear.


I was seriously impressed with it. It feels like a cross between a better made old UV in terms of neck profile, with the necks on the KxK's I've played (ridiculously thin). The frets are awesome as well, they really are. Whole thing is built to shred and whilst I didn't think it justified the price looking at it before I played it, I can much more understand why it commands the price tag now.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 27, 2009)

/droolbucketoverflow

Right, now I need a job - heck, I'd even shovel shit


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 27, 2009)

hmm... may have to grab one of these...


----------



## SamSam (May 27, 2009)

Has anyone played the import version? tempteing to pull the trigger on one, but cant find any hands on reviews. They don't look great but that cutaway looks pretty cool and the price is decent. Plus alder and ebony!


----------



## MTech (May 27, 2009)

SamSam said:


> Has anyone played the import version? tempteing to pull the trigger on one, but cant find any hands on reviews. They don't look great but that cutaway looks pretty cool and the price is decent. Plus alder and ebony!



This whole thread is about the import version.


----------



## SamSam (May 27, 2009)

MTech said:


> This whole thread is about the import version.




yes but it is 90% speculation and opinion on the spec and one comment stating the neck is just as good, hardly hands on is it?


----------



## Efekkt (May 27, 2009)

On the Dean guitars website it says it's a LFR.

Dean Guitars - The Finest Guitars in the World


----------



## sevenstringj (May 27, 2009)

Efekkt said:


> On the Dean guitars website it says it's a LFR.
> 
> Dean Guitars - The Finest Guitars in the World



Hence this thread.  Because the one up on eBay sports what looks to be an OFR. Though as someone astutely pointed out, it may be one of those Floyd Rose 1000 series that you see on the new ESP/LTD's, which are OFR's made in Korea. (I called Floyd Rose, so that's the official word.) I emailed Dean out of curiosity so we'll see what the deal is with this model.


----------



## MTech (May 27, 2009)

SamSam said:


> yes but it is 90% speculation and opinion on the spec and one comment stating the neck is just as good, hardly hands on is it?



Several of us (myself, chris storey, and pete included) have played both side by side and posted it's EXACTLY THE SAME as the USA one.


----------



## XxXPete (May 27, 2009)

Yeah..I am talking bout the import guys..I played both extensively at NAMM..To me the play the same.As long as somebody 'doesnt need" the graphic finish. Also if ya want my myspace default pic is me w the white rc-7....Whites cool...but not "metal enough" for me..LOL.. Pete Pachio on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## silentrage (May 27, 2009)

This guitar would be just perfect if you carvedown that ugly cockknob of an upper horn, throw in a 5 way and pickups of your choice.

Even the 707s sounded pretty decent in Rusty's clip.


----------



## SamSam (May 27, 2009)

I think it looks pretty cool in white tbh and it's got better spec than the white RG1527, I'm an ibby player but this looks to good to not consider.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 27, 2009)

I think the upper horns a thing of beauty for what it does for playability... as he said in his video he wasn't thinking about cosmetics... hes worried about PLAYING the guitar not looking at it...

I would be curious to see how much the tone of the neck pup changes at the angle. Besides that pretty solid looking guitar, swap the pups out and were talkin! 


Is it sad that I only use a 2 way switch xD


----------



## silentrage (May 27, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I think the upper horns a thing of beauty for what it does for playability... as he said in his video he wasn't thinking about cosmetics... hes worried about PLAYING the guitar not looking at it...
> 
> I would be curious to see how much the tone of the neck pup changes at the angle. Besides that pretty solid looking guitar, swap the pups out and were talkin!
> 
> ...



I think you're mistaking the upperhorn for the lower horn...
I really don't see how having a bigger upper horn affects playability...


----------



## MTech (May 27, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I really don't see how having a bigger upper horn affects playability...


----------



## gunshow86de (May 27, 2009)

"This jerk chicken is good, I think I'll have Fry's lower horn jerked." - Lrrr from Omicron Persei 8

"It's used to it...wwoooooooooooohhhhh!" - Bender

_*I know I've used it before, but it was too tempting not to use it here._


----------



## Efekkt (May 27, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Hence this thread.  Because the one up on eBay sports what looks to be an OFR. Though as someone astutely pointed out, it may be one of those Floyd Rose 1000 series that you see on the new ESP/LTD's, which are OFR's made in Korea. (I called Floyd Rose, so that's the official word.) I emailed Dean out of curiosity so we'll see what the deal is with this model.



I see 

I just thought the thing in question was merely the ebay description.


----------



## Panacea224 (May 27, 2009)

It looks just like an OFR but it has a lower profile, even dean's website says it's a licensed. I would love to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## MTech (May 27, 2009)

I found this..

the FR1000 series are OFRs that are made in asia(korea). they are made to the EXACT same specs as the schaller made OFR. hardened steel everything, but the are made in asia. the schaller made ofr is THE original floyd rose. schaller has made them since some time in the 80s.


there are 3 ways i know of to tell the difference.
1. on the 1000 series, the edge of the sadles are beveled. on the schaller made one they are square.
2. the paint. only the 1000 series come in the black nickel finish(and also the standard 3). schaller ones only come in chrome, gold, and a NON-chrome black.
3. the baseplate stamp. on ones made by schaller in germany it says "Made in Germany" on the underside of the baseplate.

those are the only 3 ways to tell the difference that i know of. i will provide examples of both bridges.

this is a floyd rose 1000 series tremolo. note the black nickel finish and the beveled saddle ends(hard to see)

this is a made in germany by schaller OFR. note the square saddle ends.

this is the made in germany stamp on a schaller OFR. note the non-chromed black finish.


----------



## Shannon (May 27, 2009)

Here's the neck measurements. Now _that's_ thin!









By comparison, typical Universe Neck Measurements are: 
Thickness:
20mm at fret-1
21.5mm at fret12


----------



## XxXPete (May 27, 2009)

Yep the neck is like a "ruler w frets'!! Perfect for shredding


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 28, 2009)

Ordered. Should have some time early next week. I have a JP7... will decide which one I like more, and likely sell the other.


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2009)

OzoneJunkie said:


> Ordered. Should have some time early next week. I have a JP7... will decide which one I like more, and likely sell the other.



Pics and a review when you get it, please?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 28, 2009)

silentrage said:


> I think you're mistaking the upperhorn for the lower horn...
> I really don't see how having a bigger upper horn affects playability...



 I try to multitask too much.

Yes your right thats exactly what I did xD

upper horns just a normal horn, I spose you could shave it down to match the lower but I don't see why


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2009)

Damn.

Dino tried one out but he didn't much care for it.


----------



## MTech (May 28, 2009)

It's a completely different animal from his guitars..thinner and totally diff wood. i said the same thing to chris that if they made it in mahogany people would be all over it even more. I wish companies would catch on and do guitars in alder & mahogany rather than just one, or none (basswood) yuck.


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 28, 2009)

Randy said:


> Pics and a review when you get it, please?



Yep. Actually I'll see about posting pix of my other guitars as I never did a proper NGD for those either.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (May 28, 2009)

Shannon said:


> Here's the neck measurements. Now _that's_ thin!
> By comparison, typical Universe Neck Measurements are:
> Thickness:
> 20mm at fret-1
> 21.5mm at fret12



Actually, not that thin, then. It's pretty much one millimeter thinner throughout the length of the neck. Not that much of a difference. 

In comparison, then, the UV is basically wizard II to the RC7's original wizard. Wizard is 17/20, wizard II is 19/21.

Anyone know the nut width on these?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 28, 2009)

I have a kidney I don't need ....any takers?

Shannon - I both hate and love you for posing that 

Mr Junkie - looking forward to the picstory. Make it hot and sexah


----------



## chips400 (May 28, 2009)

Hay Im looking for a soild seven this seems pretty well, though all the commenting on its body shape is sorta turning me away.......though 900 bucks EMGs, FR1000, case, crazy fret acess, super thin neck, sculpted heel, seems like a deal!


----------



## shredfreak (May 28, 2009)

Very tempted to pick one up when the money is available from thomann.

Goddammit. If i didn't have to replace my comp a few months back i'd have enough money to buy one .

Apart from the pickups it would be perfect for me 
hmmm, black seems to look better though. The white one would be killer with a maple board


----------



## silentrage (May 28, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I try to multitask too much.
> 
> Yes your right thats exactly what I did xD
> 
> upper horns just a normal horn, I spose you could shave it down to match the lower but I don't see why




Yeah it is rather pointless, but I still feel they shouldn't have made it that big in the first place. I mean... do they not have eyes?


----------



## Yoshi (May 29, 2009)

Looks like rosewood to me.

if it wasn't for that cramp inducing fretboard, headstock and the fact that it's a Dean I would buy one.


Looks like something HALO would make.


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Looks like rosewood to me.
> 
> if it wasn't for that cramp inducing fretboard, headstock and the fact that it's a Dean I would buy one.
> 
> Looks like something HALO would make.



what the hell are you on about? Have you played one? who cares if it's a Dean? It seems like a reasonably priced, quality 7 string.


----------



## damigu (May 29, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> and the fact that it's a Dean



that's lame. a good product is a good product no matter who makes it.

unless you have evidence that monies paid to dean go to support terrorism or something equally deviant, there's no reason to avoid a good product solely due to a brand name.

i'd gladly buy any brand if they made a quality instrument that suited me needs and preferences.


----------



## CapenCyber (May 29, 2009)

SS.org in defending Dean shocker!

All it took was one decent 7 string, you guys have no scruples!


Although it does look nice to me I must say...


----------



## damigu (May 29, 2009)

CapenCyber said:


> SS.org in defending Dean shocker!
> 
> All it took was one decent 7 string, you guys have no scruples!
> 
> ...



my main 6 stringer since 2001 has been a dean from the early-mid 80's.
so i'm not just jumping on a bandwagon due to the RC.

a lot of their imports have QC issues these days and they have way too many dimebag guitars, but dean definitely has some solid instruments.


----------



## CapenCyber (May 29, 2009)

damigu said:


> my main 6 stringer since 2001 has been a dean from the early-mid 80's.
> so i'm not just jumping on a bandwagon due to the RC.
> 
> a lot of their imports have QC issues these days and they have way too many dimebag guitars, but dean definitely has some solid instruments.



I didn't mean you specifically, the attitude towards Dean on here is usually pretty bad.

I used to own a dean myself, I was a regular on the Dean forum too, in fact that reminds me, what the hell was your avatar a picture of?


----------



## gunshow86de (May 29, 2009)

If I can land a decent summer job, I plan on picking one of these up at the end of the summer. Something about it I just absolutely love, and I haven't even played one yet. Now to decide if I want black or white. Normally, it would be a no-brainer to go with white, but it looks quite tasty in black too.

Oh yeah, and this is my 1,000th post!


----------



## Yoshi (May 29, 2009)

damigu said:


> that's lame. a good product is a good product no matter who makes it.
> 
> unless you have evidence that monies paid to dean go to support terrorism or something equally deviant, there's no reason to avoid a good product solely due to a brand name.
> 
> i'd gladly buy any brand if they made a quality instrument that suited me needs and preferences.





drmosh said:


> what the hell are you on about? Have you played one? who cares if it's a Dean? It seems like a reasonably priced, quality 7 string.



Never played an import series Dean that was worth anywhere near it's asking price. I have low expectations of this. I don't really care about what you think about my opinion. My prejudice is based on experience with their import line

so


----------



## MTech (May 29, 2009)

Quality wise it's on par with what other companies charge for that price with better features be it the wood/pickups/all access and not to mention it comes with an OHSC etc...


----------



## Breakdown (May 29, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Never played an import series Dean that was worth anywhere near it's asking price. I have low expectations of this. I don't really care about what you think about my opinion. My prejudice is based on experience with their import line
> 
> so



tell me about it man Dean's LFRs NEVER stay in tune and I didn't even abuse it. I really regret buying my dean. for $700 (well with he case) I couldve gotten much nicer gutiar. BUt my Dimebag fanboyness took over. Now the guitar is sitting in it's case with no bridge (the saddle clamps couldn't be tightened anymore so the brige is useless now). What a waste of wood. The guitar sounded good though deans stock pups aint that bad.


----------



## MTech (May 29, 2009)

Breakdown said:


> tell me about it man Dean's LFRs NEVER stay in tune and I didn't even abuse it.


Ok let's paste the picture since people apparently aren't understanding this....

This is the trem on the RC7X


----------



## Yoshi (May 29, 2009)

MTech said:


> Quality wise it's on par with what other companies charge for that price with better features be it the wood/pickups/all access and not to mention it comes with an OHSC etc...



Razorback here in Aus = 2450AUD.
My ESP M-II = 2350AUD


No flimsy bridge, no sticky neck, no intonation problems. 

Dean USA, while overpriced are still great guitars. Their import line is trash though.


----------



## MTech (May 29, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Razorback here in Aus = 2450AUD.
> My ESP M-II = 2350AUD
> No flimsy bridge, no sticky neck, no intonation problems.
> Dean USA, while overpriced are still great guitars. Their import line is trash though.


Ok..but we're talking about a Dean Rusty Cooley, not a Razorback...
For two the neck is anything but sticky, it's wood just like the M-II...
You post again with what has no relevance to the topic.... 

Lets compare Apples to Apples as close we can with your example.

ESP M-II = $1399
Alder Body, EMG's, 6 String, Rosewood Fretboard, Official Floyd Rose, NO CASE.

RC7X = $999
Alder Body, EMG's, 7 String, Ebony Fretboard, OHSC, and What looks to be either an Official Floyd or the 7 string version of the FRT-1000 which is the Korean made to exact spec OFR 

So you get another string, better fretboard, better access to frets, and a case for $400 less. 

*Can't Believe I'm Defending a Dean*


----------



## Shinto (May 29, 2009)

MTech said:


> Ok let's paste the picture since people apparently aren't understanding this....
> 
> This is the trem on the RC7X


That's weird, because the Dean website shows a lower profile trem than the OFR shown above.
Rusty Cooley Signature RC7X 7-String


----------



## MTech (May 29, 2009)

Shinto said:


> That's weird, because the Dean website shows a lower profile trem than the OFR shown above.



You do realize the pics on the dean site aren't the actual guitars and it's graphic mockups right....
Plus that pic is so dark you can't see anything. Both pics above are of the actual RC7X as shown on ebay from a dealer.
I think the big question at this point is did they change to an OFR, or are they using a 7 string version of the new FRT-1000's which is a built to spec OFR made in Korea.
The thing is the giveaway for the FRT-1000 is beveled saddles and the OFR are perfectly square....the ones in the pics certainly look to be the OFR.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> You do realize the pics on the dean site aren't the actual guitars and it's graphic mockups right....
> Plus that pic is so dark you can't see anything. Both pics above are of the actual RC7X as shown on ebay from a dealer.
> I think the big question at this point is did they change to an OFR, or are they using a 7 string version of the new FRT-1000's which is a built to spec OFR made in Korea.
> The thing is the giveaway for the FRT-1000 is beveled saddles and the OFR are perfectly square....the ones in the pics certainly look to be the OFR.



I think that beveled-edge-vs-sharp-edge is based on one comparison that someone pieced together on the net. The OFR 1000 series are made to the same specs as the German-made OFR's, so I would think they'd be identical except for the made-in-Germany stamp. Especially if they're meant to save money by employing cheap Korean labor, I can't see them going to the extra trouble of beveling edges. Besides, we're talking about a 7-string version, so we really don't know until someone gets a hold of one and looks in the cavity...



OzoneJunkie said:


> Ordered. Should have some time early next week. I have a JP7... will decide which one I like more, and likely sell the other.



That's the spirit! Take one for the team!   Should be an intense match-up.


----------



## MTech (May 30, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> I think that beveled-edge-vs-sharp-edge is based on one comparison that someone pieced together on the net. The OFR 1000 series are made to the same specs as the German-made OFR's, so I would think they'd be identical except for the made-in-Germany stamp. Especially if they're meant to save money by employing cheap Korean labor, I can't see them going to the extra trouble of beveling edges.



I think it's a byproduct of how they make them if anything. They aren't exactly the same when you look at them, the head tech for Jackson even told me at NAMM you can tell them apart by looking at the saddles.

I found this on the net though...
1. on the 1000 series, the edge of the sadles are beveled. on the schaller made one they are square.
2. the paint. only the 1000 series come in the black nickel finish(and also the standard 3). schaller ones only come in chrome, gold, and a NON-chrome black.
3. the baseplate stamp. on ones made by schaller in germany it says "Made in Germany" on the underside of the baseplate.


----------



## Shinto (May 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> You do realize the pics on the dean site aren't the actual guitars and it's graphic mockups right....
> Plus that pic is so dark you can't see anything. Both pics above are of the actual RC7X as shown on ebay from a dealer.
> I think the big question at this point is did they change to an OFR, or are they using a 7 string version of the new FRT-1000's which is a built to spec OFR made in Korea.


But wouldn't that bump the prices up considerably?


----------



## MTech (May 30, 2009)

Shinto said:


> But wouldn't that bump the prices up considerably?


Not if it was inflated to begin with... look how many import guitars are out there with an OFR in the same price if not cheaper..... all the LTD deluxes had them till this year. So if it's an OFR they ate the overhead and if it's one of the 1000's than probably no price diff. 

What's confusing is the USA one has a Takuechi to begin with...so why didn't they just leave that one on the import... Was it because they saw people complaining it was a Takuechi and not an OFR, or is it because the Takuechi's cost more. I know the other perk Hauch didn't mention is the Takuechi you can order with any radius.


----------



## Yoshi (May 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> Ok..but we're talking about a Dean Rusty Cooley, not a Razorback...
> For two the neck is anything but sticky, it's wood just like the M-II...
> You post again with what has no relevance to the topic....
> 
> ...



So because I'm Australian my opinion is neglected?

The Razorback is an import series. So is the RC. We do not have the RC here in Australia yet, so I use the Razorback as the base assumption, seeing as both are similarily priced. My guitar came with a case and all the other bits and bobs. 

My point is, if this Rusty Cooley import series is anything like their other imports, it's gonna be very disappointing. 


The Edwards line of guitars uses the FRT series floyds. FRT-1000 = Chrome. FRT-3000 = Gold FRT-5000 = Black. Dunno if Dean use the same system though.


----------



## sevenstringj (May 30, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> So because I'm Australian my opinion is neglected?
> 
> The Razorback is an import series. So is the RC. We do not have the RC here in Australia yet, so I use the Razorback as the base assumption, seeing as both are similarily priced. My guitar came with a case and all the other bits and bobs.
> 
> ...



People who have actually played it (and replied to this thread ) have been very positive about it.


----------



## MTech (May 30, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> So because I'm Australian my opinion is neglected?
> 
> The Razorback is an import series. So is the RC. We do not have the RC here in Australia yet, so I use the Razorback as the base assumption, seeing as both are similarily priced. My guitar came with a case and all the other bits and bobs.
> 
> ...


No, I'm just saying the RC models USA and import are NOTHING like the other deans and that's been stated by several people which you fail to see. Than you compared a painted neck guitar to a wood finished neck ESP when the RC7's necks are natural wood. I'm not defending ALL deans, I'm with you for the most part I can't stand their guitars either but the RC is an awesome guitar that holds up on the road extremely well tool.
Also "FRT-1000 is chrome, FRT-3000 Gold and FRT-5000 Black. They're ESPs licenced Floyds. Anything that says "Floyd Rose" only on an Edwards spec is an OFR." ~Shane @ BMusic
Which people rave over the quality in Edwards for the price.


----------



## Yoshi (May 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> No, I'm just saying the RC models USA and import are NOTHING like the other deans and that's been stated by several people which you fail to see. Than you compared a painted neck guitar to a wood finished neck ESP when the RC7's necks are natural wood. I'm not defending ALL deans, I'm with you for the most part I can't stand their guitars either but the RC is an awesome guitar that holds up on the road extremely well tool.
> Also "FRT-1000 is chrome, FRT-3000 Gold and FRT-5000 Black. They're ESPs licenced Floyds. Anything that says "Floyd Rose" only on an Edwards spec is an OFR." ~Shane @ BMusic
> Which people rave over the quality in Edwards for the price.



I wonder how the RC will be any different to any of the other imports. Not like it's made in a different factory. You make it sound like it is.

I'll wait till one filters down to Australia. My main gripe with Dean is their price>quality aspect when it comes to import guitars. So I'm gonna go into this with the assumption that it will be on par with the rest of the import line as experience with their import line has told me.


----------



## MTech (May 30, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I wonder how the RC will be any different to any of the other imports. Not like it's made in a different factory. You make it sound like it is.


Maybe it is who knows.. but I don't see how being in the same factory matters since the factories that make high end models from Ibanez/ESP also make complete shit lower end guitars as well. Plus you're going off about a guitar you've never played based on your experiences with their other guitars even though everybody who's played it has stated this one is the diamond inthe rough so to speak. What I do know first hand as well as a few others on here is the RC's are extremely nice where as I played the MAB Chris had and I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Yoshi (May 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> Maybe it is who knows.. but I don't see how being in the same factory matters since the factories that make high end models from Ibanez/ESP also make complete shit lower end guitars as well. Plus you're going off about a guitar you've never played based on your experiences with their other guitars even though everybody who's played it has stated this one is the diamond inthe rough so to speak. What I do know first hand as well as a few others on here is the RC's are extremely nice where as I played the MAB Chris had and I didn't like it at all.



I'm not talking about the USA RC at all. The RC would be made in the same factory as their Razorbacks and other higher spec Import models. I have every right to have an assumption based on my experience if it comes from the same factory, using the same people, from the same company. I don't give a rats arse that I haven't played it yet. The fact is it is an import series, and no import series guitar from Dean has stacked up. Hence my low expectations.

You've never played an Import Series RC I take it? So you know nothing of how it plays too.


----------



## silentrage (May 30, 2009)

^ does not compute. 

Like it's already pointed out some $300 ibanez guitars and $1000 ibanez guitars are made in the same factory, by the same people, from the same company.


----------



## Stephen (May 30, 2009)

Rusty Cooley said:


> Yes Mr. Takeuchi past away late last year and until everything business wise gets handled their are no more low pro 7 string trems. Their are some things in the works but I'm not at liberty to talk about it at the moment. The RC7 USA's will continue to come with the low pro's until the supply is gone. However the RC7X comes with a real floyd right from the factory.



Thats what Rusty said on his forum incase anyone didn't know.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2009)

I would severely tap that


----------



## sevenstringj (May 30, 2009)

^ Look who's bizzack!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 30, 2009)

hey man!


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 30, 2009)

Got my RC7X today. Go here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...sty-cooley-rc7x-and-others-56k-good-luck.html


----------



## Panterica (May 30, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I played the one with all the geiger-esque paintings on it, you know, the really expensive one, and, I actually have to say, it's a stupidly amazing playing guitar, seriously impressive stuff, it really is. Even though the dean headstock is a thing of horror and should be burnt, I'd still consider picking one up. The neck is amazing.



i wouldn't say that too close to your UV's


----------



## MTech (Jun 1, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> You've never played an Import Series RC I take it? So you know nothing of how it plays too.


You still haven't learned to read have you??? 

Pete, Chris, I and a few others who posted in this thread PLAYED THE GUITAR AT NAMM.


----------



## stringevil (Jun 17, 2009)

I got my rc7x on monday, it truly is a badass guitar, yeah its an import and everything but its sweet and the more i play it the more i love the thing. i know some complain about the looks of them but i love the understated simplicity of it....white with black hardware, one inlay at twelfth fret, one knob and a three way. Simple but it growls like a beast. Play one youll see what i mean.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 18, 2009)

stringevil said:


>





Actually, I was working the phone a bit today trying to find a dealer anywhere near me that has one. No luck.


----------



## Ascetiq (Jun 18, 2009)

MTech said:


> They're exactly the same spec wise it's just one is handbuilt. Checked it out at NAMM and it's really nice, didn't care for the 6 string one though.



They're actually not the same, the body and neck woods are different, and the neck is a bolt on construction.


----------



## Frey (Jun 18, 2009)

That "ebony" is awful brown...


----------



## Ascetiq (Jun 18, 2009)

I retract my previous statement, I didn't know that even on his signature guitar, he used alder body and maple neck. Ewwwww.

So, it's just a bolt on version instead of neck thru, with aesthetic differences.


----------



## MTech (Jun 18, 2009)

Ascetiq said:


> They're actually not the same, the body and neck woods are different, and the neck is a bolt on construction.
> 
> So, it's just a bolt on version instead of neck thru, with aesthetic differences.



What are you talking about Rusty's is Alder with a maple neck and it's a Bolt-On too, the USA one is exactly to his specs with exception of the neck shoulders.


----------



## MTech (Jul 18, 2009)

I found out the real deal on the trem. They're using an OFR because there's issues getting new trems from Tak and they only have a very limited number of the trems left at Dean so they're saving them to use on the USA's. If they can get them again then it'll switch over but now the only option is a OFR or the Ibanez Lo-Pro and they don't want to put an Ibby trem on a dean guitar.
The frets however are supposed to be the same....


----------



## Jefonyx (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a RC7X white and the Floyd is an Original Floyd Rose.

Here's a video of mine :


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jul 23, 2009)

edit: nvm^


----------

